# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ایا روزه گرفتن مانع درس خوندن میشه ؟

## hamid-k

نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Farid28

ماه گرسنه ای یاد فقیری دم افطار میخوری تا بترکی یاد غنی هستی
زخم معده میگری یاد مریضی کلا خوبه از شوخی در رفته

----------


## SonaMi

bale

----------


## raha..

عالیه...
حتما روزه میگیرم...
آرامش بخشه...
راستی امسال ماه عسل هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کتاب+نشرالگو..

----------


## rezagmi

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


از بچگی علاقه داشتم روزه بگیرم
حتما میگیرم
مانع درس خوندنم هم نمیشه
هر جور فکر کنی همونجوری میشه.اگر فکر کنی مانعت هست مانعت خواهد شد....ذهنیتمون رو اصلاح کنیم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## hamid-k

روزه داری در ماه مبارک رمضان علاوه بر تمرین بندگی و تقوا که مهمترین هدف این ماه است دارای مزایای بیشمار دیگری نیز هست. یکی از مهمترین آنها تقویت اراده و هوش هیجانی و همچنین تقویت حافظه است.1- تا جایی که ممکن است از سحر تا ظهر به مطالعه بپردازید و بعد از ظهر را استراحت کنید.2- اگر نمی توانید مورد 1 را رعایت کنید استفاده از شب تا صبح برای مطالعه هم پیشنهاد خوبی است که البته به نظر من پیشنهاد 1 خیلی بهتر است.3- رژیم غذایی مناسب در این ماه را رعایت کنید.4- سعی کنید در طول روز زیاد از خانه بیرون نروید تا به دلیل گرمای زیاد انرژی شما تحلیل نرود.5- ساعات پس از افطار زمان مناسبی برای مطالعه محسوب می‌گردد؛ پیشنهادی که برای مطالعه وجود دارد آن است که در ساعات اولیه پس از افطار و به منظور رسیدن به یک تمرکز مطلوب مطالعه را به صورت روزنامه‌ای و سطحی به مدت حدود یکساعت دنبال کرده وسپس مطالعات سنگین خود را آغاز نمایید.6- حدود دو ساعت پیش از افطار، برای مطالعه عمیق و فراگیری مطلب، زمان مناسبی نیست و اما در صورت تمایل، می‌شود به همان مطالعه روزنامه‌ای مطالب و مرور سحطی موارد پیشتر فراگرفته شده پرداخت.7- ایام ماه مبارک رمضان را می‌شود از ساعات شب‌ و بامداد برای مطالعه بهره‌مند شد، یا شب ها تا حدود 2 تا 3 شب به مطالعه بپردازید و بعد ساعات نیمروزی را استراحت کنید یا تا حدود ساعت 11:30 شب مطالعه داشته باشید و حدود 2 تا 3 ساعت پس از سحر را نیز برای مطالعه اختصاص دهید.اما اصولا مکانیسم بدن در ایام ماه رمضان ایجاب می‌کند تا حدی احساس کسالت و خستگی به صورت همیشگی برای انسان وجود داشته باشد؛ اما به همان میزان بدن انسان تحمل استراحت و خواب کمتر را نیز خواهد داشت، البته ساعات قبل از افطار تمایل به استراحت بیشتر وجود دارد و در ساعات پس از افطار نیز در دو مقطع حدود یک ساعت پس از افطار و نیز در حدود ساعت 11 شب تمایل به خواب در بین افراد وجود دارد.با توجه به شرایط ویژه ماه رمضان پیشنهاد می‌شود تمامی امور غیردرسی و فوق برنامه دانشجو تا حد امکان تقلیل داده یا حتی تعطیل شود؛ توجه کنید با توجه به کاهش توان جسمی و ذهنی و البته شرایط طبیعی اجتماع اطراف شما در این ایام به نظر اوقات استراحت بیشتر و زمان‌های کار کمتر به نظر می‌رسند، ولی این ماه برای شما با توجه به شرایط ویژه‌ای که در آن قرار دارید باید به یکی از بهترین ماه‌های مطالعه تبدیل شود.با توجه به سنت‌های معمول در اجتماع خانواده‌ها سعی می‌کنند بیشتر اوقات این ایام هنگام افطار یا مهمانی بروند یا از مهمانان پذیرایی کنند که در هر دو صورت عملا یک روز درسی از دست خواهید رفت.حال آنکه باید بیشتر ساعات دانشجو به تنهایی و در محیطی مناسب و آرام برای مطالعه صرف شود؛ در غیر این صورت در پایان ماه رمضان ضربه بسیار زیادی از جهت درسی و ذهنی خواهد داشت.

----------


## HamedNsr

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


*خیر

دقیق نمیدونم ادب چه کتابی داری؟
*

----------


## hamid-k

> از بچگی علاقه داشتم روزه بگیرم
> حتما میگیرم
> مانع درس خوندنم هم نمیشه
> هر جور فکر کنی همونجوری میشه.اگر فکر کنی مانعت هست مانعت خواهد شد....ذهنیتمون رو اصلاح کنیم


 :Yahoo (112):  :Y (419):  :Y (617):

----------


## Aveni

در مورد زبان فارسی هم پیشنهاد می کنم موج ازمون ادبیات رو بگیر و دی وی دی هاش رو ببین که مال زبان فارسیه.

----------


## Milad98

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


هفت خان خیلی سبز

----------


## Milad98

> میگم دوستان شما رشته تون چیه؟ یاد نگرفتید که گلوکز سوخت اصلی سلول هاست؟ خوب اگه گلوکز نرسه به سلول های مغز بهرشون کم میشه دیگه. در مورد زمینه اعتقادیش من کاری ندارم هر جور خودتون دوست دارید اما اینکه 15. 16. غذا نخوردن باعث کاهش بهره و خستگی و ضعف میشه دیگه سوال داره؟!
> در مورد زبان فارسی هم پیشنهاد می کنم موج ازمون ادبیات رو بگیر و دی وی دی هاش رو ببین که مال زبان فارسیه.


*از لحاظ زیست بررسیش میکنی؟
*
*جایی که علم کم میاره وجواب نمیده خدامعجزه میکنه

وقتی خدا یه همچین چیزی رو گذاشته بدون حتما یه سودی داره
اما تو قدرت درکشو نداره!

حالا بگو جو گیر شده شعرمیگه.*

----------


## Aveni

00

----------


## raha..

گلوکز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Aveni

00

----------


## SonaMi

> نه سلول ها موقع روزه خودشون میفهمن داستان چیه از پروتئین ها استفاده می کنن. والا باور نداری؟
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


hatman mifahman dg ... dar kare khoda dekhalat nakon 

 :Yahoo (31): alaho akbar

----------


## Aveni

> hatman mifahman dg ... dar kare khoda dekhalat nakon 
> 
> alaho akbar


یاد یه جمله از ریچارد داوکینز افتادم 
You're not supposed to question. Why you're not? Because you're not!

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Milad98

> کلا سعی کن درست صحبت کنی داداش. این نوع حرف زدن فقط باعث میشه طرف مقابل جبهه گیری کنه.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


*من نمیخوام کسیو ناراحت کنم

حرفم اینه که از همه لحاظ به یه مسئله نگاه کن وفکر کن
*

----------


## Aveni

> *من نمیخوام کسیو ناراحت کنم
> 
> حرفم اینه که از همه لحاظ به یه مسئله نگاه کن وفکر کن
> *


دوستان بیخیال. پستامو پاک کردم. ادامه ندید...

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk

----------


## SonaMi

> یاد یه جمله از ریچارد داوکینز افتادم 
> You're not supposed to question. Why you're not? Because you're not!
> 
> Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

 :Y (477):

----------


## laleh74

> 00


میتونید برید تو ویرایش پست و گزینه ی حذف رو انتخاب کنید:/

----------


## Shayan.m

اتفاقا خیلی هم خوبه روزه گرفتن البته باید یه تغییر کوچیک در برنامه روزانه داده بشه به این شکل از بعد از سحر تا ساعت 11- 12 ظهر میخونی بعد میخوابی تا یکی دو ساعت قبل از افطار  یه عمومی سبک میخونی بعد از افطار هم اگه دوست داشتی بازم میخونی ...این کارها رو کنی بازدهی درس خوندن  نه تنها پایین نمیاد تازه بالاتر هم میره 
از لحاظ معنوی هم که دیگه خیلی عالیه
کلا خوبه
واسه بحث زبان فارسی هم هفت خوان خیلی سبز یا الگو که من خودم هفت خوانو بیشتر دوست دارم

----------


## B_m10m_O

یه سوال داشتم از دوستان مطلع..... 
روزه گرفتن در تابستان و ننوشیدن آب تو طول روز ، از لحاظ «علمی» چطوره؟ ضرر داره یا نه؟ («تکرار می کنم» از لحاظ علمی ، نه دینی)

----------


## Amin97

> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان مطلع..... 
> روزه گرفتن در تابستان و ننوشیدن آب تو طول روز ، از لحاظ «علمی» چطوره؟ ضرر داره یا نه؟ («تکرار می کنم» از لحاظ علمی ، نه دینی)


دین علم نیست با سلامت خودتون بازی نکنید  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## B_m10m_O

> دین علم نیست با سلامت خودتون بازی نکنید


حالا چرا ناراحت میشین.....
من نظری که دارم اینه که سلامتی انسان برای خدا مهم تره و روزه رو میشه یه ماه دیگه ای از سال گرفت. (نظر شخصیه) البته اگه روزه تو این ماه اشکالی نداشته باشه از لحاظ سلامتی ، سر جاش باشه بهتره. (بازم نظر شخصی) سوال پرسیدم و خوشحال میشم افراد مطلع راجع به این مسئله «آب» توضیح بدن.

----------


## Amin97

> حالا چرا ناراحت میشین.....
> من نظری که دارم اینه که سلامتی انسان برای خدا مهم تره و روزه رو میشه یه ماه دیگه ای از سال گرفت. (نظر شخصیه) البته اگه روزه تو این ماه اشکالی نداشته باشه از لحاظ سلامتی ، سر جاش باشه بهتره. (بازم نظر شخصی) سوال پرسیدم و خوشحال میشم افراد مطلع راجع به این مسئله «آب» توضیح بدن.


نگرفتی واقعآ  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## king2000

> دین علم نیست با سلامت خودتون بازی نکنید


اره دین علم نیست ولی علم دینه  :Yahoo (21): 

مطمئن باش اگه روزه ضرر داشت واجب نمیشد . دین اسلام که همیشه به حفظ سلامتی تاکید داره چرا بیاد یه چیزیو که به سلامت آسیب میزنه رو واجب کنه ؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


سلام!
ببینیم خدا لیاقت میده یا نه :Yahoo (9): برای نهایی ها حقیقتش معتبر تر از کتاب درسی نیست! :Yahoo (21): در مرحله بعد از کتاب درسی سیرتاپیاز گاج بنظرم بهترینه! :Yahoo (83): هم تست هم نهایی!

----------


## Dr.ali

> یه سوال داشتم از دوستان مطلع..... 
> روزه گرفتن در تابستان و ننوشیدن آب تو طول روز ، از لحاظ «علمی» چطوره؟ ضرر داره یا نه؟ («تکرار می کنم» از لحاظ علمی ، نه دینی)


خیر! ضرر نداره! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## raha..

ولی واقعا ضرر نداره هیچ فایده هم داره...
جز موارد خاص که بیماری مانع میشه

----------


## raha..

*ه  گرفتن,فواید روزه از نظر علمی,عوارض روزه گرفتن,عوارض روزه,عوارض روزه در  تابستان,عوارض روزه برای چشم,عوارض روزهای اول بارداری,عوارض روزه برای  دیابتی ها*فواید روزه گرفتن در طب قدیم روزه اهمیت خاصی داشته است. فیثاغورث و بقراط برخی از امراض را با روزه معالجه می کردند و ابن سینا فصلی از کتاب قانون را به مداوا با روزه اختصاص داده است.

 دکتر الکسی سوفورین دانشمند شهیر روسی می  گوید: «جسم به هنگام روزه به جای غذا از مواد داخلی استفاده کرده و آنها را  مصرف می کند و بدین وسیله خود را پاکیزه می سازد.»
 اکثر بیماری های حاد و مزمن را می توان به  وسیله روزه بهبود بخشید یا از شدت آنها کاست. بهترین درمان بیولوژیکی این  است که به وسیله دفع مواد مضر، سلامت  فرد را تامین نماییم. به محض این که نیروهای نوسازی موجود زنده، در هنگام  روزه فعال و آزاد شوند، تصفیه مواد زائد حاصل از متابولیسم ایجاد می گردد.  مشاهدات علمی تفاوت بین روزه داری و گرسنگی را نشان داده اند.

نوعی داوطلبی واقعی توام با آسایش درونی لازمه روزه درمانی است. وضع فکر بیمار، در هدایت اعمال متابولیک تمام بدن تأثیر اساسی دارد. روزه داری سبب افزایش قدرت انقباضی قلب و دفع چربی های زائد می گردد.
*آثار مثبت جسمی زیادی در افراد سالم و بیمار، برای روزه داری بیان شده است که از جمله:*
 - اثر بر سوخت و ساز بدن،
 - غلظت هورمون ها،
 - فعالیت کلیه ها، آزمایش های کبد ی،
 - دستگاه گوارش،
 - دستگاه قلب و عروق،
 - آثار عصبی و روانی،
 - اثر بر الکترولیت ها و شاخص های خون سازی،
 - اثر بر کاهش وزن و ... می باشد.
 - شیوع حملات صرعی در روزه داران ماه مبارک رمضان کاهش می یابد.
 - روزه داری سبب کاهش افسردگی، افکار پارانوئیدی و وسواس می گردد و عزت نفس فرد را افزایش می دهد.
 ماه رمضان را از آن جهت ماه صبر نامیده  اند چون صابر و روزه دار خود را از تأثیر درگیری ها، شکوه  ها و آلام می  رهاند و خویشتن را از آنها باز می دارد. صبر یکی از طرق سلامت و بهداشت روانی است که در روزه دار تجلی می یابد.
*عوارض روزه داری*
 از آن جا که در طی ساعات طولانی روز، روزه داران از خوردن و  آشامیدن امساک می نمایند در خیلی از اوقات دچار مشکلات ناخواسته ای می  گردند که در صورت عدم توجه، می تواند ادامه روزه داری را برای آنان ناممکن نماید.


 از مهمترین مشکلات می توان به موارد ذیل اشاره نمود:

*یبوست*

 یکی از مشکلات ایجاد شده در طول روزه داری ماه مبارک رمضان یبوست است که خود باعث ایجاد هموروئید،فیسور(شکاف و زخم دردناک در ****) و اجابت مزاج دردناک مدفوع می شود.

*علل:* از علت های ایجاد یبوست می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد: مصرف زیاد غذاهای فرایند شده،مصرف کم مایعات: مصرف کم مواد غذایی حاوی فیبرلذا برای درمان آن بایستی از علل ایجاد کننده ی آن پرهیز نمود.


*سوء هاضمه*

 علل: مصرف زیاد مواد پُرچرب و سرخ کردنی ،غذاهای تندو مصرف غذاهایی که ایجاد نفخ معده می کند مانند کلم ها و حبوبات ،مصرف نوشیدنی های حاوی کربوهیدرات مثل کوکاکه باعث ایجاد گاز می شود.

*درمان:* از زیاد خوردن بپرهیزید. نوشیدن آب کیوههاها، آب و اجتناب از غذاهای سرخ کردنی نیز به حل این مشکل کمک می نماید.


*خواب آلودگی(کاهش فشار خون)*
  علائم: عرق کردن  بیش از حد، ضعف، خستگی ،فقدان انرژی، سرگیجه مخصوصا زمانی که از حالت  نشسته و یا خوابیده به حالت ایستاده درمی آیید، رنگ پریدگی و احساس غش کردن از علائمی هستند که با کاهش فشار خون در ارتباط هستند. این علائم اغلب در بعد از ظهرها  ایجاد می شود. علل: میزان مصرف کم مایعات و کاهش مصرف نمک.
*درمان:* دوری از گرما و افزایش مصرف مایعات و نمک
*احتیاط:* در زمان دیدن علائم کاهش فشار خون باید اندازه گیری و کاهش فشارخون تائید شود.  در ابتدای ماه مبارک رمضان افرادی که افرازیش فشارخون دارند و  دارو مصرف می کنند باید  دوز مصرفی داروی آن ها توسط پزشک دوباره تنظیم شود.

*سردرد*

*علل:* ترک مصرف کافیئن و تنباکو، فعالیت زیاد در طول روز، کمبود خواب گرسنگی و افت قند خون. بدین صورت که با گذشت روز کم کم گرسنگی ایجاد می شود و در انتهای روزاین احساس بیشتر می شود. سردردی که به علت کاهش قند خون ایجاد می شود بسیار شدید است و ممکن است تا زمان افطار در فرد ایجاد حالت تهوع کند.

*درمان:* کاهش مصرف کافئین و تنباکو دو تا سه هفته قبل از ماه رمضان.چای سبز می تواند جانشین خوبی برایقهوه و چای باشد.تنظیم ساعات خواب و استراحت در ماه مبارک رمضان به منظور داشتن خواب و استراحت کافی نیز کمک کننده می باشد.


*کاهش قند خون*

*علائم:* ضعف، سرگیجه، خستگی، عدم تمرکز، تعریق زیاد، احساس لرز، سردرد و تپش از علائم کاهش قند خون است.

*علل:* از علل اصلی آن در افراد غیر دیابتی مصرف زیاد مواد قندی و کربوهیدرات های فرایند شده در سحری می باشد که باعث می شود بدن میزان زیادی انسولین تولید کند تا قند خون را پائین نگه دارد و لذا در طی روز احساس ضعف بیش از حد ایجاد می شود.

*درمان:*مصرف سحریو محدود کردن مصرف غذاها و نوشیدنی های حاوی شکر در هنگام سحر.

*احتیاط:* افراد دیابتی ممکن است نیاز داشته باشند با مشورت پزشک میزان مصرف داروی خود را تغییر دهند.


*گرفتگی عضلات*

*علل:* مصرف کم  مواد غذایی حاوی کلسیم ومنیزیم و پتاسیم.

*درمان:* خوردن غذاهای حاوی مواد معدنی ذکر شده ومیوه ،سبزیجات ، لبنیات  گوشت و خرما


*زخم معده و ورم معده*

 افزایش اسید معده در ماه رمضان باعث بدتر شدن شرایط در بیماران با مشکلات گوارشی می شود. احساس سوزش معده در قسمت زیرین دنده ها تا گلو وجود دارد. مصرف غذاهای تند، قهوه، نوشابه های گازدار این وضع را بدتر می کند.برای کنترل میزان اسید معده، داروهایی وجود دارد، ولی افراد با سابقه ی زخم معده باید قبل از ماه رمضان در مورد روزه داری در این ماه با پزشک خود مشورت کنند.

*سنگ کلیه*

سنگ کلیه اکثرا در افرادی که کمتر مایعات می نوشند دیده می شود. برای جلوگیری از تشکیل سنگ کلیه توصیه می شود میزان مصرف مایعات روزانه ی خود را افزایش دهید.
*احتیاط:* افراد با فشار خون بالا و سنگ کلیه برای گرفتن روزه باید با پزشک مشورت کنند.
*کنترل ضعیف بر بیماری دیابت*

 به افرادی که باید به طور متناوبانسولین تزریق کنند توصیه می شود که روزه نگیرند چرا که خطر بالقوه عدم استفاده از انسولین بر سلامت(چه در کوتاه مدت و چه در طولانی مدت) بسیار زیاد است.و افرادی که بیماری دیابت شان را با استفاده از دارو تحت کنترل دارند می بایست قبل از شروع روزه داری از توصیه های پزشک معالج خود پیروی نمایید. کنترل و پایش منظم قند خون بسیار توصیه می شود. سطوح قند خون  پایین(هایپو گلایسمی) خطرناک است و اگر درمان نشود ممکن است منجر به ضعف و  غش گردد. احساس گیجی و تعریق زیاد و عدم تعادل همگی ممکن است از نشانه های  افت قند خون باشند و اگر یک فرد دیابتی  این نشانه ها را در خود ملاحظه نمود می بایست بلافاصله یک نوشیدنی شیرین  را بنوشد و یا یک ماده شیرین حاوی قند را زیر زبان خود قرار دهد.

*دهیدراته شدن و کم آبی بدن*

 کم آبی بدن یک عارضه رایج در طی روزه داری  است. چرا که بدن دفع آب و مایعات خود را در طی فرآیندهای تنفس، تعریق و  ادرار ادامه می دهد. اگر قبل از شروع روزه به قدر کافی آب ننوشید خطر  دهیدراته شدن بدن تان افزایش می یابد.خطر دهیدراته شدن در افراد مُسن تر و  افرادی که داروهای  دیورتیک مصرف می کنند بیشتر است، اگر به علت احساس سرگیجه نمی توانید راحت  از سر جای تان بلند شوید و یا احساس عدم تعادل دارید و این حالت در شما  شدید است پس می بایست فورا مقادیر مکفی و متعادلی از آب را به طور منظم  مصرف نمایید و بسیار بهتر است که آب را به همراه کمی شکر یا نمک مصرف  نمایید.
*استرس*

 کاهش غذا و آب مصرفی و تغییر روال معمول زندگی و کوتاه تر شدن  زمان خواب می توانند در برخی افراد استرس زا باشند، لذا بسیار مهم است که  عوامل بالقوه استرس زا را مدیریت کنید. برای مثال در این دوران بیشتر از حد  توان خود فعالیت نکنید و یا در برابر آفتاب گرم فعالیت یا ورزش نکنید و  همچنین احساس عصبانیت و تنش های خود را کنترل نمایید

----------


## AmirAria

ببخشید دارم اینو میگم ولی یعنی تعطیل کردن واجب خدا به همین راحتیه؟ 
صرفا جهت اطلاع برید مقدار کفاره عمدی نگرفتن روزه رو هم بخونید  :Yahoo (21):  
من روزه میگیرم چون  پدرم که بنا و کشاورز هستش و زیر آفتاب داغ اینجا که دیگه داره به 40 درجه میرسه روزش رو میگیره 
من زیر باد کولر نگیرم؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اون وقت اون دنیا یقه من رو بگیرن و بابام رو هم مثال بزنن  خداوکیلی جوابی ندارم برای خدا

----------


## صادق خان

> من همینطوریشم هر نیم ساعت باید یه چیزی بخورم
> وقتی 1 ساعت چیزی نخورم دستو پام میلرزه! حالا دقیقن نمیدونم چمه و چرا اینطوریم ولی احساس میکنم روزه بر من واجب نیست! چون اسلام دین : ما جعل علیکم فی الدین من حرج " هست


منم خیلی گشنم میشه وختی روزه میگیرم 
فک کنم روزه بر من حرامه ن؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nasser5190

> من همینطوریشم هر نیم ساعت باید یه چیزی بخورم
> وقتی 1 ساعت چیزی نخورم دستو پام میلرزه! حالا دقیقن نمیدونم چمه و چرا اینطوریم ولی احساس میکنم روزه بر من واجب نیست! چون اسلام دین : ما جعل علیکم فی الدین من حرج " هست


عجیبه چه راحت میگی...واقعا متاسف شدم

----------


## nasser5190

> ببخشید دارم اینو میگم ولی یعنی تعطیل کردن واجب خدا به همین راحتیه؟ 
> صرفا جهت اطلاع برید مقدار کفاره عمدی نگرفتن روزه رو هم بخونید  
> من روزه میگیرم چون  پدرم که بنا و کشاورز هستش و زیر آفتاب داغ اینجا که دیگه داره به 40 درجه میرسه روزش رو میگیره 
> من زیر باد کولر نگیرم؟ 
> اون وقت اون دنیا یقه من رو بگیرن و بابام رو هم مثال بزنن  خداوکیلی جوابی ندارم برای خدا


داداش تو این پست همه نظرارو خوندم بهترین رو نوشتی احسنت امیدوارم موفق بشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nasser5190

> *خیر
> 
> دقیق نمیدونم ادب چه کتابی داری؟
> *


ینی روزه نمیگیری؟!
گناهشم میدونی دیگ؟ و کفاره

----------


## AmirAria

> خب الان سخت میگم: این آیه باید یه جایی مورد استفاده باشه دیگه؟ شاید من بتونم به زور روزه بگیرم ولی میدونم بخاطر مشکلاتی که برام پیش میاد کل روز نمیتونم فعالیت کنم/ درسته که من اگه روزه بگیرم نمیمیرم ولی تاحالا شنیدین بگن اگه روزه باعث مرگتون میشه ، نگیرید؟! میگن اگه براتون مشکل سازه نگیرید. 
> مطمئنن اگه واقعن توانشو داشتم خوشحال میشدم از برکت این ماه استفاده کنم و همزمان برای کنکور تلاش کنم
> دین ما باید خیلی منطقی تر از این حرفا باشه ...


به دکتر مراجعه کنید و شرایطتتون رو بگید ، با تشخیص دکتر میتونید روزه نگیرید

----------


## asalshah

> عالیه...
> حتما روزه میگیرم...
> آرامش بخشه...
> راستی امسال ماه عسل هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> کتاب+نشرالگو..


معلومه که هست  :Yahoo (10): تازه از یه روز قبل رمضونم شروع میشه :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## asalshah

اگه پزشک بهت با دلیل بگه روزه نباید بگیری طبق قاعده ی لاضرر و منطق دکتر نگیر و اگه بگیری حرامه ولی اگه پزشک مشکل ندونه روزه رو بگیر حتما ...هرکسی روزه میگیره گرسنگیشم باید تحمل کنه...خاصیت روزس........همه گرسنه میشن..شک نکن خدا هم کمکت میکنه چون امور معنوی رو سرلوحه کار خودت قرار دادی
التماس دعا

----------


## Healer

> عالیه...
> حتما روزه میگیرم...
> آرامش بخشه...
> راستی امسال ماه عسل هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> کتاب+نشرالگو..


بله همین امروز احسان علیخانی رو آورده بودن خندوانه گفت مثل همیشه ماه عسل سرجاشه منم مجریشم

----------


## a.z.s

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


بقیه چ روزه بگیرن چ نگیرن ب شما چ ربطی داره :Yahoo (50):  شما کار خودتو بکن اگه همه بگیرن شما هم میگیری یا اگه هیچ کس نگیره شما هم نمیگیری؟
الانم بهتره که شروع نکنید از صفر 
واسه از صفر شروع کردن یکمی دیره

----------


## Black

روزه 72 تا مرضو از بدن دور میکنه...اولیش سلامتیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mr.hossein99

*به نظرم 
بستگی به اون فرد دارد !
شاید برای یکی مانع باشه ، برای کسی دیگر باعث افزایش ساعت بشه
در کل تاثیری ایجاد نمیکنه اون فرد هست که تصمیم می گیره درس بخونه یا نه 
و یا اون فرد هست که میخواد بهانه بگیره و درس نخونه یا روزه نگیره !
(نظریات شخصی*)*

----------


## MeysAM1999

*من که روزه نمی تونم بگیرم
اما 
خداوند به حضرت "داوود" علیه السلام فرمود: «من شش چیز را در شش چیز قرار دادم و مردم در چیز دیگری جستجو می کنند.

*1. آسایش را در بهشت قرار دادم و مردم در دنیا جستجو می کنند.
*
2. علم را در گرسنگی قرار دادم و مردم در سیری جستجو می کنند.
*
3. عزت را در بیداری شب قرار دادم ولی مردم در دربار جستجو می کنند.

4. بزرگی را در تواضع قرار دادم ولی مردم در تکبر جستجو می کنند.

5. استجابت دعا را در لقمه حلال قرار دادم و مردم در سر و صدا جستجو می کنند.

6. ثروت را در قناعت قرار دادم ولی مردم در انباشت جستجو می کنند.»

----------


## SkyWalker313

اقا بهونه های بنی اسراییلی نیارین 
کسی که بخون باشه تو ماه رمضونم می خونه
ضعف می کنمو نمی تونم بهانس 
کسی هم که مریضی داره خدا تکلیفشو روشن کرده
اونایی هم که نمی خوان بگیرن ببینن می تونن کفارشو بدن بعد تصمیم به نگرفتن روزه کنن اثراتشم در نظر بگیرن تو زندگی دنیا و اخرت

----------


## Amin97

> اره دین علم نیست ولی علم دینه 
> 
> مطمئن باش اگه روزه ضرر داشت واجب نمیشد . دین اسلام که همیشه به حفظ سلامتی تاکید داره چرا بیاد یه چیزیو که به سلامت آسیب میزنه رو واجب کنه ؟


نمیدونم بستگی به اعتماد شما داره !

----------


## Amin97

> ببخشید دارم اینو میگم ولی یعنی تعطیل کردن واجب خدا به همین راحتیه؟ 
> صرفا جهت اطلاع برید مقدار کفاره عمدی نگرفتن روزه رو هم بخونید  
> من روزه میگیرم چون  پدرم که بنا و کشاورز هستش و زیر آفتاب داغ اینجا که دیگه داره به 40 درجه میرسه روزش رو میگیره 
> من زیر باد کولر نگیرم؟ 
> اون وقت اون دنیا یقه من رو بگیرن و بابام رو هم مثال بزنن  خداوکیلی جوابی ندارم برای خدا


درود بر شما و پدرتون . بهتره برید سر کار کمکشون کنید نه با روزه گرفتن !

----------


## magicboy

روزه از لحاظ علمی کلا واسه بدن ضرر داره
ولی من میگیرم

----------


## AmirAria

> درود بر شما و پدرتون . بهتره برید سر کار کمکشون کنید نه با روزه گرفتن !


سال های پیش کمکشون میکردم ، امسال کنکوری محسوب میشم.

والا ما زیر آفتاب کارگری کردیم با زبون روزه ضرری ندیدیم .
امسال میخوام زیر کولر باشم شاید زیر کولر ضرر داره روزه گرفتن

----------


## Maestro Arman

توی اين چند سالي كه ماه رمضون مصادف شده با تابستون منم قسمت نيست روزه بگيرم و خوردن شربت -هندونه رو تو اولويت قرار دادم  :Yahoo (20): 

شرمنده جهنم رو انتخاب كردم هه   :Yahoo (94): 

فرق است بین روزه دار و گرسنه ،



روزه دار احساس گرسنگی را می فهمد ،



ولی درد گرسنه را نمی فهمد ،



یادمان نرود سفره افطار همواره در انتظار روزه دار  است .

هیچ روزه داری گرسنگی را درک نمی کند چون امید به افطار دارد

----------


## Shayan.m

من تابستون دوم به سوم روزه گرفتم ولی تابستون سوم به چهارم نگرفتم راستشو بگم موقعی که گرفتم خیلی بهتر بود 
در ضمن تا حالا چند نفرو دیدید که از روزه گرفتن مرده باشن یا مشکل جدی براشون پیش اومده باشه که میگین برا سلامتی مضره فقط برا  تعداد اندکی ممکنه مشکلات گوارشی کوچیک پیش بیاد که اونم به خاطر رعایت نکردن الگوی های غذایی درست در ماه رمضانه 
اگر نمیخواید روزه نگیرید بهتره با خدا صادق باشید نه اینکه بگید برا سلامتی مضره و بهانی جویی کنید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


نگیر سوخت مغز قنده واینکه تو وقتی گرسنه ای بی حوصله و کسل میشی نشر الگو

----------


## Suicide

*اگه همه دنیا هم بگن روزه نمیگیریم .. من باز میگیرم ... واسم هیچ فرقی نداره ...


لطفا دنبال بهونه نباشید ...

پس فردا روز کنکور با چه رویی از خداتون کمک میخواید ؟؟؟*

----------


## Dr fatima97

من خودم پارسال روزه ام رو  با اینکه درس میخوندم میگرفتم.....

راستشو بخواین خیلی سخته ولی خدا هم در عوض کمکت میکنه اونم زیـــــــــــــــــــاد :Yahoo (83):

----------


## SkyWalker313

> توی اين چند سالي كه ماه رمضون مصادف شده با تابستون منم قسمت نيست روزه بگيرم و خوردن شربت -هندونه رو تو اولويت قرار دادم 
> 
> شرمنده جهنم رو انتخاب كردم هه  
> 
> فرق است بین روزه دار و گرسنه ،
> 
> 
> 
> روزه دار احساس گرسنگی را می فهمد ،
> ...


شاید درد گرسنگی رو نفهمه
ولی قدر نعمتای خدارو می دونه و می فهمه که اگه نباشن چه بلایی سرش میاد اینطوری بیشتر به یاد خدا می افته

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

سلام
بچه ها یه چیزی
توی رساله ها و قرآن(نعوذ بالله) اشتباه علمی و تایپی وجود داره :Yahoo (21): 
باید مینوشتن اگه روزه گرفتین و گرسنتون شد نگیرید :Yahoo (117): 
من نمیدونم فاز بعضیا چیه که میگین گرسنمون میشه نمیگیریم
خب آدمیزاد غذا نخوره گرسنش میشه
ولی دین و خدا قطعا علمش بیشتر از من آدمیزاده
اگه با قاعده لاهرج اثبات میکنید که نباید بگیرید باید زیرشم بخونید که با نظر عالم دینی باید اونو تا موقع رفع مشکل انجام نداد
نه اینکه بگید هرج دارم پس انجامش نمیدم
در پناه حق :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr.Dr

اگه کسی *واقعاً* میخواد درس بخونه میتونه افطار تا سحر، بخونه !
قبل از افطار هم حداقل 3 ساعت میشه خوند !  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*با روزه خوندن لذتبخش تره  

احساس رضایت درونی ایجاد میکنه و اعتماد به نفس رو بالا میبره 

البته بعضیامون انقدر گناهکاریم که چه روزه بگیریم چه نگیریم فرقی به حالمون نمیکنه*

----------


## HamedNsr

> ینی روزه نمیگیری؟!
> گناهشم میدونی دیگ؟ و کفاره


 :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## S.N.M19

> توی اين چند سالي كه ماه رمضون مصادف شده با تابستون منم قسمت نيست روزه بگيرم و خوردن شربت -هندونه رو تو اولويت قرار دادم 
> 
> شرمنده جهنم رو انتخاب كردم هه  
> 
> فرق است بین روزه دار و گرسنه ،
> 
> 
> 
> روزه دار احساس گرسنگی را می فهمد ،
> ...


مگه روزه گرفتن فقط باعث میشه حال گرسنه ها رو درک کنیم روزه گرفتن فواید زیاد دیگه ای هم داره و باعث سلامتی میشه خدا اینهمه به ما نعمت داده حالا واقعا خیلی سخته به حرف خدا گوش بدیم و روزه بگیریم . تازه خیلی از ماها نه مدرسه میریم نه دانشگاه و نه سرکار  حالا به نظرم نباید روزه گرفتن انقدر سخت و مشکل باشه به علاوه اینکه میتونیم شب تا ظهر بیدار باشیم و بخونیم و بعدش تا افطار بخوابیم.
همه ما آدما موقع سختی انتظار داریم خدا کمکمون کنه و هرچی میخوایم و آرزو داریم برآورده کنه پس اگه انتظار کمک از خدا رو داریم نباید خلاف دستوراتش عمل کنیم و خوردن شربت رو به روزه گرفتن ترجیح بدیم فقط به بهانه اینکه تابستونه و هوا گرمه یا روزا بلنده.

----------


## broslee

فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ‌ فَلْيَصُمْهُ ۖوَمَن كَانَ مَرِ‌يضًا أَوْ عَلَىٰ سَفَرٍ‌ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ‌
پس هر کدام از شما شاهد اون ماه بود، روزه بگيرد و هر كه بيمار يا در سفر بود، به همان تعداد در روزهاى ديگر

شهود:کسی که میگه با چشم خودم دیدم یعنی بر اون چیز شاهد بوده=حضور همراه با مشاهده.
برای امور مادی فرد میره پیش اون چیز و بهش نگاه میکنه و برای امور معنوی با قلب پیش اون چیز حاضر میشه وبهش توجه میکنه.
اما  این جا اون چیز زمان است.شهود این زمان چه جوریه؟با توجه به اینکه در  این  ماه عمل خاصی انجام میشود که روزه است شهود این ماه یعنی انسان با  داشتن  استعداد آن چیز در این ماه حضور داشته باشد.
یعنی  توانایی لازم و  استطاعتی که شرط  وجوب روزه و تعلق گرفتن این تکلیف  است،اگر در این ماه در  کسی بود او شاهد است.و او با استعداد و توانایی این  ماه حاضر شده.و در هر  کس نبود شاهد نیست.مثل اینکه محذوف است از اون  ماه.بله که حضور دارد اما آن  ماه با روزه  مطرح است.پس هر کس در اون ماه  بود ولی استعداد و توانایی اون  رو نداشت مثل اینکه حضور نداره در اون ماه.


اون و نشون میده مریض و مسافر شاهد این ماه نیستن.
اگر ف میومد معنی استثنا کردن چیزی که بعدش میاد از قبلی میداد مثل آیه قبلش:
أَيَّامًا مَّعْدُودَاتٍ
در روزهای قابل شمارشی روزه بگیرید.
فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِ‌يضًا أَوْ عَلَىٰ سَفَرٍ‌ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ‌
که مریض و مسافر از مخاطبین <روزه بگیرید> که شامل همه میشه استثنا شدن.
وقتی ف میاد مابعدش یه تبصره است برای حکم قبلش.مثل:
 إِنَّمَا حَرَّ‌مَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ‌ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ‌ اللَّـهِ ۖ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ‌ غَيْرَ‌ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّـهَ غَفُورٌ‌ رَّ‌حِيمٌ (حرّم:حرام کرد/فمن... :پس هر کس حالت اضطراری داشت و علاقه مند ومتجاوز نبود گناهی بر او نیست)
لازم به گفتن نیست که ف کاربرد های دیگه ای هم داره.

تو آیه بالایی ما قبل و کسانی است که توانایی دارند و مابعدش مریض و  مسافر.یعنی مریض و مسافری که توانایی ندارند بعدا قضا ش رو بدن.

توی آیه هم دلیلی بر منحصر بودن این تبصره برای مریض  ومسافر نیست بلکه اونها دو دسته ی ملموس از ناتوان های دارای عذر موقت  هستند.مطابق آیات: 

1.افرادی که توانایی دارن > روزه بگیرن.

2.کسانی نمیتونند روزه بگیرند و عذر موقت دارند > وقتی عذرشون بر طرف شد  به همون تعداد روزه بگیرن کافی است کسی هم بیشتر گرفت ثواب داره.

3.کسانی که برای گرفتنش همه ی توانایی شون رو صرف اون میکنن و انرژی انجام  کار دیگه براشون نمیمونه و باعث آسیب زدن به بدنشون میشه و امیدی به توانا  شدن شون ندارن > به ازای هر روز به یه فقیری غذا بدن.کسی هم بیشتر داد  ثواب داره.  


منبع
روزه

----------


## _fatemeh_

من مشکل گوارش دارم. زخم معده‌ام هم تازه خوب شده ولی دلم میخواد بگیرم میترسم روزه نگیرم سرجلسه کنکور خدا کمکم نکنه هیچی یادم نیاد  :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (21):  خوش به حالتون اگه میگیرید واسه منم دعا کنید حداقل سال دیگه بتونم بگیرم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## imaginedragon

> من مشکل گوارش دارم. زخم معده‌ام هم تازه خوب شده ولی دلم میخواد بگیرم میترسم روزه نگیرم سرجلسه کنکور خدا کمکم نکنه هیچی یادم نیاد   خوش به حالتون اگه میگیرید واسه منم دعا کنید حداقل سال دیگه بتونم بگیرم


حالا شما که خدا کمک کنه چه نکنه خیلی چیزارو بخاطر استرس از یاد میبرید سر جلسه / چيزه طبيعيه

----------


## Moonlight

دلم میخواد روزه بگیرم اما بابام گفتن نمیزارم روزه شی///:

----------


## hamid-k

تفکیک دین و موفقیت حالا به بهانه های موجه یا غیر موجه کار درستی از نظر من نیست امیدوارم خدا ثمرات تلاشتون رو بیشتر کنه. موفق باشید

----------


## Masood11

اگه انرژی نداشتن بخاطر گرسنگی نتونه اذیت کنه، سنگ کلیه و مشکلات بعدیش قطعا زمین میزندتون!!
نخوردن آب و غذا به هر نحوی بخصوص تو مناطق گرم خطرات جبران ناپذیری داره! آیندتونو خراب نکنید!

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

سلام بچها من الان چند روزی هس که روزم و گرسنم و اصلا انرژی ندارم هی دوس دارم بخوابم اصلا بیحالم ....شبا تا صبح بیدار میمونم میخونم اما دو شبه ترس منو گرفته و شبا هم درس خوندنم پرید...کاش یکی باهام بیدار میموند که بی ترس و توهم درسمو بخونم...اخه اتفاقا شبا خوندن مثل روزا نیس و بازدهش برام بیشتره روزا هی کار پیش میاد اما شبا دیگه فقط درس

----------


## bahman seraj

> من مشکل گوارش دارم. زخم معده‌ام هم تازه خوب شده ولی دلم میخواد بگیرم میترسم روزه نگیرم سرجلسه کنکور خدا کمکم نکنه هیچی یادم نیاد   خوش به حالتون اگه میگیرید واسه منم دعا کنید حداقل سال دیگه بتونم بگیرم





> دلم میخواد روزه بگیرم اما بابام گفتن نمیزارم روزه شی///:


با یه ماه روزه نگرفتن واسه سالی که تمام انرژی و وقت تون رو همراه با نگرانی  و دلشوره های بی حد و حصر  و حمایت های همه جانبه پدر مادر  برای کنکور 4 ساعته ای که سرنوشت و اینده تون رو رقم میزنه و در واقع همین 40 روز مشخص میکنه شما چه رتبه ای بدست خواهید اورد  نه کسی جهنم میره نه خدا شما رو از نعمات خودش محروم میکنه شما این یک سال رو نگیر بقیه سال ها رو بگیر خداوند بخواد به کسی کمک کنه میکنه به اینا ربطی نداره

----------


## AmirAria

> با یه ماه روزه نگرفتن واسه سالی که تمام انرژی و وقت تون رو همراه با نگرانی  و دلشوره های بی حد و حصر  و حمایت های همه جانبه پدر مادر  برای کنکور 4 ساعته ای که سرنوشت و اینده تون رو رقم میزنه و در واقع همین 40 روز مشخص میکنه شما چه رتبه ای بدست خواهید اورد  نه کسی جهنم میره نه خدا شما رو از نعمات خودش محروم میکنه شما این یک سال رو نگیر بقیه سال ها رو بگیر خداوند بخواد به کسی کمک کنه میکنه به اینا ربطی نداره


به حرف ایشون گوش کنید ولی فقط یه نکته رو یادتون باشه : 
وقتی دارید به بهونه آینده تون دستور خدا رو نادیده میگیرید 
یادتون باشه آینده تون دست همون خداست

----------


## Dr fatima97

> با یه ماه روزه نگرفتن واسه سالی که تمام انرژی و وقت تون رو همراه با نگرانی  و دلشوره های بی حد و حصر  و حمایت های همه جانبه پدر مادر  برای کنکور 4 ساعته ای که سرنوشت و اینده تون رو رقم میزنه و در واقع همین 40 روز مشخص میکنه شما چه رتبه ای بدست خواهید اورد  نه کسی جهنم میره نه خدا شما رو از نعمات خودش محروم میکنه شما این یک سال رو نگیر بقیه سال ها رو بگیر خداوند بخواد به کسی کمک کنه میکنه به اینا ربطی نداره


این یک سال رو نگیر بقیه سال ها رو بگیر خداوند بخواد به کسی کمک کنه میکنه به اینا ربطی نداره!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (13):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

میدونید من خودم کلا آدم خیلی مذهبی و از این بند و بساطا نیستم و حتی تو این یک سال نمازم نخوندم!!(چه کار بدی!!البته بگم ها قبلا(یعنی سال سوم به قبل)میخوندم توی مدت کنکور نخوندم و بعد کنکور هم خواهم خواند!)
ولی نمیدونم بگیرم یا نه؟!ولی به احتمال زیاد نمیگیرم :Yahoo (105): 
خدا مطمینم نمیاد برای یک ماه منو بندازه جهنم(البته  شاید به دلایل دیگه این کارو بکنه!!)حالا اکه من اومدم و روزه گرفتم ولی به خاطر اون نتیجه ی کنکورم بد شد و در آینده بدبخت و مفلس!!!شدم خدا راضیه؟؟؟!!!نه خدا وکیلی راضیه؟
خب معلومه نه دیگه!

----------


## mehrnaaz

امسالو نگیر بعد کنکور قضاشونو بگییر
مشکلیم نیس

----------


## Dr.rabbani

> امسالو نگیر بعد کنکور قضاشونو بگییر
> مشکلیم نیس


البته + کفاره (معادل 60روز روزه گرفتن به ازای یک روز روزه خواری!!!!) :Yahoo (39):

----------


## iDuff

هرکی دوست داشت بگیره هر کی هم دوست داشت نگیره

نکته مهم اینه که کسی مجبورتون نکرده بگیرید یا نه انتخاب با خودتونه

----------


## Dr.rabbani

> سلام بچها من الان چند روزی هس که روزم و گرسنم و اصلا انرژی ندارم هی دوس دارم بخوابم اصلا بیحالم ....شبا تا صبح بیدار میمونم میخونم اما دو شبه ترس منو گرفته و شبا هم درس خوندنم پرید...کاش یکی باهام بیدار میموند که بی ترس و توهم درسمو بخونم...اخه اتفاقا شبا خوندن مثل روزا نیس و بازدهش برام بیشتره روزا هی کار پیش میاد اما شبا دیگه فقط درس


خب بیا با هم بیدار بمونیم  :Yahoo (5): منم شبا تا 3 بیدارم

----------


## Dr.rabbani

> روزه داری در ماه مبارک رمضان علاوه بر تمرین بندگی و تقوا که مهمترین هدف این ماه است دارای مزایای بیشمار دیگری نیز هست. یکی از مهمترین آنها تقویت اراده و هوش هیجانی و همچنین تقویت حافظه است.1- تا جایی که ممکن است از سحر تا ظهر به مطالعه بپردازید و بعد از ظهر را استراحت کنید.2- اگر نمی توانید مورد 1 را رعایت کنید استفاده از شب تا صبح برای مطالعه هم پیشنهاد خوبی است که البته به نظر من پیشنهاد 1 خیلی بهتر است.3- رژیم غذایی مناسب در این ماه را رعایت کنید.4- سعی کنید در طول روز زیاد از خانه بیرون نروید تا به دلیل گرمای زیاد انرژی شما تحلیل نرود.5- ساعات پس از افطار زمان مناسبی برای مطالعه محسوب می‌گردد؛ پیشنهادی که برای مطالعه وجود دارد آن است که در ساعات اولیه پس از افطار و به منظور رسیدن به یک تمرکز مطلوب مطالعه را به صورت روزنامه‌ای و سطحی به مدت حدود یکساعت دنبال کرده وسپس مطالعات سنگین خود را آغاز نمایید.6- حدود دو ساعت پیش از افطار، برای مطالعه عمیق و فراگیری مطلب، زمان مناسبی نیست و اما در صورت تمایل، می‌شود به همان مطالعه روزنامه‌ای مطالب و مرور سحطی موارد پیشتر فراگرفته شده پرداخت.7- ایام ماه مبارک رمضان را می‌شود از ساعات شب‌ و بامداد برای مطالعه بهره‌مند شد، یا شب ها تا حدود 2 تا 3 شب به مطالعه بپردازید و بعد ساعات نیمروزی را استراحت کنید یا تا حدود ساعت 11:30 شب مطالعه داشته باشید و حدود 2 تا 3 ساعت پس از سحر را نیز برای مطالعه اختصاص دهید.اما اصولا مکانیسم بدن در ایام ماه رمضان ایجاب می‌کند تا حدی احساس کسالت و خستگی به صورت همیشگی برای انسان وجود داشته باشد؛ اما به همان میزان بدن انسان تحمل استراحت و خواب کمتر را نیز خواهد داشت، البته ساعات قبل از افطار تمایل به استراحت بیشتر وجود دارد و در ساعات پس از افطار نیز در دو مقطع حدود یک ساعت پس از افطار و نیز در حدود ساعت 11 شب تمایل به خواب در بین افراد وجود دارد.با توجه به شرایط ویژه ماه رمضان پیشنهاد می‌شود تمامی امور غیردرسی و فوق برنامه دانشجو تا حد امکان تقلیل داده یا حتی تعطیل شود؛ توجه کنید با توجه به کاهش توان جسمی و ذهنی و البته شرایط طبیعی اجتماع اطراف شما در این ایام به نظر اوقات استراحت بیشتر و زمان‌های کار کمتر به نظر می‌رسند، ولی این ماه برای شما با توجه به شرایط ویژه‌ای که در آن قرار دارید باید به یکی از بهترین ماه‌های مطالعه تبدیل شود.با توجه به سنت‌های معمول در اجتماع خانواده‌ها سعی می‌کنند بیشتر اوقات این ایام هنگام افطار یا مهمانی بروند یا از مهمانان پذیرایی کنند که در هر دو صورت عملا یک روز درسی از دست خواهید رفت.حال آنکه باید بیشتر ساعات دانشجو به تنهایی و در محیطی مناسب و آرام برای مطالعه صرف شود؛ در غیر این صورت در پایان ماه رمضان ضربه بسیار زیادی از جهت درسی و ذهنی خواهد داشت.


عالی بود

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

> خب بیا با هم بیدار بمونیم منم شبا تا 3 بیدارم


عالیه من معمولا بعد از سحری تا 8 صبح نهایتش بیدارم

----------


## bahman seraj

> این یک سال رو نگیر بقیه سال ها رو بگیر خداوند بخواد به کسی کمک کنه میکنه به اینا ربطی نداره!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من 5 خط حرف زدم نه یک خط اون اخرین جمله من واضحه به چی مربوطه به اینا منظورم به یک ماه روزه نگرفتن و اینا بود

----------


## bahman seraj

> به حرف ایشون گوش کنید ولی فقط یه نکته رو یادتون باشه : 
> وقتی دارید به بهونه آینده تون دستور خدا رو نادیده میگیرید 
> یادتون باشه آینده تون دست همون خداست


من 5 خط حرف نزدم که اخرش بگید به بهونه اینده تون دستور خدا رو نادیده بگیرید اگه حمایت های همه جانبه خانواده و تلاش مستمر و شبانه روزی تون تو این یک سال  و ثمره اون تو این 40 روز و اینکه این یک ماه رو میشه در اینده جبران کرد پشیزی اهمیت نداره و بهانه است این نظر خودته اینده شما بازتاب اعمال و کردار شماست نه یک ماه روزه نگرفتن تو سالی که کنکور دارید

----------


## AmirAria

> من 5 خط حرف نزدم که اخرش بگید به بهونه اینده تون دستور خدا رو نادیده بگیرید اگه حمایت های همه جانبه خانواده و تلاش مستمر و شبانه روزی تون تو این یک سال  و ثمره اون تو این 40 روز و اینکه این یک ماه رو میشه در اینده جبران کرد پشیزی اهمیت نداره و بهانه است این نظر خودته اینده شما بازتاب اعمال و کردار شماست نه یک ماه روزه نگرفتن تو سالی که کنکور دارید


دوست عزیز ، قبول دارید خدا آگاه ترین هستش؟ 
خداوند از ابتدا میدونسته دوره ای خواهد بود که کنکوری باشه و کنکور هم قبلش ماه رمضون بوده و کنکور به آینده انسان بستگی داره ، خب یه تبصره هم برای کنکوری ها صادر میکرد.
اگه صادر نکرده یعنی ضرری هم نداره مطئناً، منتها اگه شما بتونی درست از فرصتش استفاده کنی

----------


## fatemeh77

قربونت برم خدا،  چقدر غریبی رو زمین! 

اکراهی تو دین نیست،  هیچ کس مجبور ب روزه گرفتن نیست، اصلا هم فکر نکنید اگه روزه نگیرید خدا کمکتون نمی‌کنه و اینا! مطططططمعن باشید خیلیا ن روزه می‌گیرن ن هیچ چیز دیگه ای ولی بهترین رتبه ها رو میارن! 
کسایی ک از اول نمیگرفتن ک هیچی،  مشکلی ندارن 
ولی کسایی ک بخاطر درس نمی‌گیرن : نگیرید،  ولی خواهشن نگید خدا این ی ماهو بخاطر آیندتون می‌بخشه و اینا 
آن که آنها نمی‌دانند معذورند؛ از او هم سختم می آید ک می‌داند نمی‌باید انداخت! 
با واجب خدا بازی نکنید... نگیرید! 

امیدوارم هممون رشته ای ک دوس داریم قبول شیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Wild Rose

من که نمیتونم.... :Yahoo (21): 

خدا اونقدرها هم بی رحم نیست....بعد از کنکور قضاشو میگیرم...

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

> قربونت برم خدا،  چقدر غریبی رو زمین! 
> 
> اکراهی تو دین نیست،  هیچ کس مجبور ب روزه گرفتن نیست، اصلا هم فکر نکنید اگه روزه نگیرید خدا کمکتون نمی‌کنه و اینا! مطططططمعن باشید خیلیا ن روزه می‌گیرن ن هیچ چیز دیگه ای ولی بهترین رتبه ها رو میارن! 
> کسایی ک از اول نمیگرفتن ک هیچی،  مشکلی ندارن 
> ولی کسایی ک بخاطر درس نمی‌گیرن : نگیرید،  ولی خواهشن نگید خدا این ی ماهو بخاطر آیندتون می‌بخشه و اینا 
> آن که آنها نمی‌دانند معذورند؛ از او هم سختم می آید ک می‌داند نمی‌باید انداخت! 
> با واجب خدا بازی نکنید... نگیرید! 
> 
> امیدوارم هممون رشته ای ک دوس داریم قبول شیم


احسنت....حرفت طلا[emoji253]

----------


## bahman seraj

> دوست عزیز ، قبول دارید خدا آگاه ترین هستش؟ 
> خداوند از ابتدا میدونسته دوره ای خواهد بود که کنکوری باشه و کنکور هم قبلش ماه رمضون بوده و کنکور به آینده انسان بستگی داره ، خب یه تبصره هم برای کنکوری ها صادر میکرد.
> اگه صادر نکرده یعنی ضرری هم نداره مطئناً، منتها اگه شما بتونی درست از فرصتش استفاده کنی


انتظار داشتید خداوند تو قران کریم برای کنکوری هایی که ماه رمضان  درست یه ماه مونده به کنکور 4 ساعته شون شروع میشه تبصره بزاره روزه گرفتن مستحب؟ احکام اسلامی متناسب زمان باید به روز بشن اگر کسی هم بنا به مشکلاتی که وجود دارد برای یک ماه ت ویک سال  روزه نگرفته نه کافر میشه نه جهنم میره بلکه باید کفاره بده  کفاره روزه نگرفتن غیر عمد در ماه مبارک رمضان یک مُد طعام معادل 750 گرم گندم، برنج، خرما یا جو است و اگر فردی بخواهد مبلغ آن را بپردازد دو هزار تومان برای هر روز می‌شود.

----------


## fatemeh77

> انتظار داشتید خداوند تو قران کریم برای کنکوری هایی که ماه رمضان  درست یه ماه مونده به کنکور 4 ساعته شون شروع میشه تبصره بزاره روزه گرفتن مستحب؟ احکام اسلامی متناسب زمان باید به روز بشن اگر کسی هم بنا به مشکلاتی که وجود دارد برای یک ماه ت ویک سال  روزه نگرفته نه کافر میشه نه جهنم میره بلکه باید کفاره بده  کفاره روزه نگرفتن غیر عمد در ماه مبارک رمضان یک مُد طعام معادل 750 گرم گندم، برنج، خرما یا جو است و اگر فردی بخواهد مبلغ آن را بپردازد دو هزار تومان برای هر روز می‌شود.


غیر عمد!

----------


## AmirAria

> انتظار داشتید خداوند تو قران کریم برای کنکوری هایی که ماه رمضان  درست یه ماه مونده به کنکور 4 ساعته شون شروع میشه تبصره بزاره روزه گرفتن مستحب؟ احکام اسلامی متناسب زمان باید به روز بشن اگر کسی هم بنا به مشکلاتی که وجود دارد برای یک ماه ت ویک سال  روزه نگرفته نه کافر میشه نه جهنم میره بلکه باید کفاره بده  کفاره روزه نگرفتن غیر عمد در ماه مبارک رمضان یک مُد طعام معادل 750 گرم گندم، برنج، خرما یا جو است و اگر فردی بخواهد مبلغ آن را بپردازد دو هزار تومان برای هر روز می‌شود.


بخش اول : برای مسافر و مریض تبصره هست ، برای کنکوری هم میذاشت 
بخش 2 : به روز کردن احکام وظیفه شما نیست ، وظیفه مرجع تقلیدتون هست ، که اونم حکمی در مورد عدم وجوب روزه بر کنکوری ندیدم تا حالا .
بخش 3 : شما عمدا نمیخوای روزه بگیری ، چطور کفاره غیر عمد محاسبه میکنی؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> نظرتون در مورد ماه رمضون چیه؟ ایا روزه میگیرید؟ در ضمن واسه زبان فارسی هم یه منبع سراغ دارین که تو زمان باقی مونده از صفر شروع کرد مرسی


به نظر من از هر لحاظ نگاه کنی مانع درس خوندن میشه من خودم شخصا سال پیش 2 ساعت که میخوندم سر درد می شدم حرف گرسنگیش نیس حرف آبه واقعا نمیشه درس خوند مغز داغ میکنه اونم تو اون هوای گرم در رابطه با دوستانی که میگن شب بخونید و صبح بیدار بمونید بدن یه سیستم مشخص داره و اگه بخواد عوض بشه سخته از طرفی یه هفته بعد از ماه رمضان کنکوره ایا میشه دوباره بدن به وضع قبلیش برگرده؟
به نظر من اگه مبحث تکواژ و واژه رو بذاری کنار که خود طراحان سوال کنکور هم تکلیفشون با خودشون مشخص نیس کتابای تو بازار دی یه حد هستن اگه میخوای تست زیاد بزنی نشر الگو بگیر اگه هم میخوای زود تموم کنی تب کنکور کلک معلم بگیر 
کتاب شاهین زادم خوبه

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> بخش اول : برای مسافر و مریض تبصره هست ، برای کنکوری هم میذاشت 
> بخش 2 : به روز کردن احکام وظیفه شما نیست ، وظیفه مرجع تقلیدتون هست ، که اونم حکمی در مورد عدم وجوب روزه بر کنکوری ندیدم تا حالا .
> بخش 3 : شما عمدا نمیخوای روزه بگیری ، چطور کفاره غیر عمد محاسبه میکنی؟


دوستم میگه با توجه به ایه یا حدیث دقیقش رو نمیدونم که میگه هیچ ضرر و ضرر رسوندنی در دین نیست پس روزه گرفتن برا ما کنکوری ها هم ضرر داره و حرامه چون اگه خراب کنیم اینده مون خراب میشه و ضرر میکنیم هر چند من مخالفم ولی استدلالش محکمه

----------


## AmirAria

> دوستم میگه با توجه به ایه یا حدیث دقیقش رو نمیدونم که میگه هیچ ضرر و ضرر رسوندنی در دین نیست پس روزه گرفتن برا ما کنکوری ها هم ضرر داره و حرامه چون اگه خراب کنیم اینده مون خراب میشه و ضرر میکنیم هر چند من مخالفم ولی استدلالش محکمه


دوست شما مرجع تقلید تشریف دارن؟

----------


## bahman seraj

> غیر عمد!





> بخش اول : برای مسافر و مریض تبصره هست ، برای کنکوری هم میذاشت 
> بخش 2 : به روز کردن احکام وظیفه شما نیست ، وظیفه مرجع تقلیدتون هست ، که اونم حکمی در مورد عدم وجوب روزه بر کنکوری ندیدم تا حالا .
> بخش 3 : شما عمدا نمیخوای روزه بگیری ، چطور کفاره غیر عمد محاسبه میکنی؟


معلومه اصلا حرفای منو به دقت نمیخونی من چی دارم میگم شما چی داری میگی مخیلی باید بگذره تا ماه رمضان بیفته تو ماهی که کنکور داری الان چون صراحتا اعلام نکرده خوب یعنی چی ؟ یعنی نمیتونیم جبران کنیم؟ یعنی کافر هستیم؟ یعنی میریم جهنم؟ یعنی خدا کمک مون نمیکنه تو مگه کی هستی که میگی؟ اونم بخاطر اینکه بعد این همه سال افتده تو این ماه؟ عمدی یعنی اینکه هیچ مشکلی نداری و در شرایط کاملا مطلوب قرار داری ولی نمیکنی در حالی که مشکلات رو اون بالا عرض کردم ممکنه برای شما مشکلی نداشته باشه ولی حرف من رو خانواده من  و خیلی از خانواده های دیگه کنکوری های دیگه تایید میکنن نظر خانواده منم به شما ربطی نداره

----------


## _AHMADreza_

100% ضرر داره... تو با شکم گشنه چجوری میخوای درس بخونی ؟

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> دوست شما مرجع تقلید تشریف دارن؟


بنا به پر کردن کتاب دینی دبیرستان که توش همه چی هست غیر از دین میشه از اون ایه این برداشت رو هم داشت دوست من مرجع نیس ولی مثل که شما مرجع تشریف دارین!

----------


## AmirAria

> بنا به پر کردن کتاب دینی دبیرستان که توش همه چی هست غیر از دین میشه از اون ایه این برداشت رو هم داشت دوست من مرجع نیس ولی مثل که شما مرجع تشریف دارین!


من مرجع نیستم متاسفانه (یا خوشبختانه ) ولی نظر مراجع تقلید رو دارم میگم .
نظر دوست شما حجت نیست ، از مرجع تقلیدتون استفتاء کنید اگر گفتند نگیرید نگیرید

----------


## ََARMAN

دغدغه اونا​ چیه دغدغه ما چیه هعی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من مرجع نیستم متاسفانه (یا خوشبختانه ) ولی نظر مراجع تقلید رو دارم میگم .
> نظر دوست شما حجت نیست ، از مرجع تقلیدتون استفتاء کنید اگر گفتند نگیرید نگیرید


من که نگفتم نمیگیرم من خودم هر چند زیاد اهل نماز خوندن نیستم ولی روزه رو از اول گرفتم و خواهم گرفت چون معتقدم یه سال نگیری دیگه سالای بعد هم نمیگری و برات عادی میشه

----------


## AmirAria

> معلومه اصلا حرفای منو به دقت نمیخونی من چی دارم میگم شما چی داری میگی مخیلی باید بگذره تا ماه رمضان بیفته تو ماهی که کنکور داری الان چون صراحتا اعلام نکرده خوب یعنی چی ؟ یعنی نمیتونیم جبران کنیم؟ یعنی کافر هستیم؟ یعنی میریم جهنم؟ یعنی خدا کمک مون نمیکنه تو مگه کی هستی که میگی؟ اونم بخاطر اینکه بعد این همه سال افتده تو این ماه؟ عمدی یعنی اینکه هیچ مشکلی نداری و در شرایط کاملا مطلوب قرار داری ولی نمیکنی در حالی که مشکلات رو اون بالا عرض کردم ممکنه برای شما مشکلی نداشته باشه ولی حرف من رو خانواده من  و خیلی از خانواده های دیگه کنکوری های دیگه تایید میکنن نظر خانواده منم به شما ربطی نداره


من نگفتم میرید جهنم، من حکم دین رو گفتم 
اگر حکم دین عصبانی شدن داره این موارد رو میتونید به دفتر مرجع تقلیدتون بگید

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> دغدغه اونا​ چیه دغدغه ما چیه هعی


دغدغه از این مهمتر ؟ مگه دغدغه ت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fatemeh77

> معلومه اصلا حرفای منو به دقت نمیخونی من چی دارم میگم شما چی داری میگی مخیلی باید بگذره تا ماه رمضان بیفته تو ماهی که کنکور داری الان چون صراحتا اعلام نکرده خوب یعنی چی ؟ یعنی نمیتونیم جبران کنیم؟ یعنی کافر هستیم؟ یعنی میریم جهنم؟ یعنی خدا کمک مون نمیکنه تو مگه کی هستی که میگی؟ اونم بخاطر اینکه بعد این همه سال افتده تو این ماه؟ عمدی یعنی اینکه هیچ مشکلی نداری و در شرایط کاملا مطلوب قرار داری ولی نمیکنی در حالی که مشکلات رو اون بالا عرض کردم ممکنه برای شما مشکلی نداشته باشه ولی حرف من رو خانواده من  و خیلی از خانواده های دیگه کنکوری های دیگه تایید میکنن نظر خانواده منم به شما ربطی نداره


همین ک خیلی داغ کردین و سعی دارین کار خودتونو توجیه کنین ینی دیگه حدقل عذاب وجدانه رو دارین! 
همینم خوبه  :Yahoo (94):   (مزاح) 
برادرم نگیر،  وقتتم برای اثباتش ب دیگران تلف نکن، الانم برو بشین درستو بخون،  39 روز مونده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirAria

ولی خدا وکیلی اگه اینا حواشی نیس،پس چی حواشیه؟ !!!
به جای اینکه خودتون رو درگیر درس کنید چند روزه دارید چک و چونه میزنید روزه بگیرید یا نه .
میخواید بگیرید ، میخواید نگیرید ، ولی نیاید اینجا جار بزنید که نمیگیرم !!! خواهشا انجام فعل حرام رو قبح شکنی نکنید

----------


## ََARMAN

> دغدغه از این مهمتر ؟ مگه دغدغه ت چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!


من این چیزا واسم مهم نیس منظورم از اونا ​اوناس

----------


## DR.MAM

بابا صلوات بفرستین

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*اللهم صل علی محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم*

----------


## ferferiiiii1997

> ولی خدا وکیلی اگه اینا حواشی نیس،پس چی حواشیه؟ !!!
> به جای اینکه خودتون رو درگیر درس کنید چند روزه دارید چک و چونه میزنید روزه بگیرید یا نه .
> میخواید بگیرید ، میخواید نگیرید ، ولی نیاید اینجا جار بزنید که نمیگیرم !!! خواهشا انجام فعل حرام رو قبح شکنی نکنید


احسنت

----------


## bahman seraj

> همین ک خیلی داغ کردین و سعی دارین کار خودتونو توجیه کنین ینی دیگه حدقل عذاب وجدانه رو دارین! 
> همینم خوبه   (مزاح) 
> برادرم نگیر،  وقتتم برای اثباتش ب دیگران تلف نکن، الانم برو بشین درستو بخون،  39 روز مونده


از یه طرف میگید اکراهی تو دین نیست، هیچ کس مجبور ب روزه گرفتن نیست بعد میگید کار خودتون رو دارید توجیه میکنید یعنی چی؟ اگه شما وقت میگذاشتی میفهمیدی من چی نوشتم و چی دارم میگم نمیگفتید کار خودم رو دارم توجیه میکنم  خداوند کسی رو بخاطر این یه ماه با ذکر مشکلات فوق نه میبره جهنم نه نفرین میشه این ادم نه طرد ولی ولی حداقل مثل شما نیستم که بگم اکراهی تو دین نیست، هیچ کس مجبور ب روزه گرفتن نیست

----------

